# Προς μια αναδιατύπωση του πρωκτικού χαρακτήρα (anal = δυσκοίλιος, υποχόνδριος)



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Και αναφέρομαι στον φροϊδικό anal character, άλλως anal-retentive, για τον οποίο λέει η Wikipedia:

In the psychology of Freud, the anal stage is said to follow the oral stage of infant/early-childhood development. This is a time when an infant's attention moves from oral stimulation to anal stimulation (usually the bowels but occasionally the bladder), usually synchronous with learning to control their excretory functions, a time of toilet training. Freud theorized that children who experience conflicts during this period of time may develop "anal" personality traits, namely those associated with a child's efforts at excretory control: orderliness, stubbornness, a compulsion for control, as well as a generalized interest in collecting, possessing, and retaining objects. Those whose anal characteristics continue into later life are said to be "anal retentive"... 
... Although Freud's theories on early childhood have been influential on the psychological community, research suggests that the overall pattern of parental attitudes has a much more concrete effect on how an infant will grow up. There is no conclusive research linking anal stage conflicts with anal personality types.

Conversationally, the term is often used to describe a person deemed to be overly obsessed with minor details. Its roots are said to be from the theories of Sigmund Freud.

*The term is often used in a colloquial, derogatory sense to describe a person with such attention to detail that the obsession becomes an annoyance to others, and can be carried out to the detriment of the anal-retentive person.*

Στην Encarta:

*anal*
2. _psychoanalysis_ relating to childhood interest in defecation: in Freudian theory, relating to a stage of childhood psychosexual development during which the focus is on the anal region and functions 
3. _ psychoanalysis_ obsessively self-controlled: in Freudian theory, relating to adult personality traits that are considered to have originated during or be characteristic of the anal stage of development, e.g. *obsessive neatness, stubbornness, and frugality*.

Επειδή λοιπόν σε υπότιτλους, αν πεις «πρωκτικός τύπος» για τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, άλλα πράγματα θα καταλάβει ο κόσμος και, τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι σωστό μετάφρασμα μια και δεν χρησιμοποιούμε ποτέ τη φροϊδική σημασία στην καθημερινότητά μας, ας μαζέψουμε μερικά δικά μας συνώνυμα.

*Σχολαστικός; Υποχόνδριος;* Άλλα;


----------



## somnambulist (May 28, 2008)

Κολλημένος, ίσως. Εκφράζει μεν μια γενικότερη ψυχική εξάρτηση, αλλά είναι ταμάμ για συγκεκριμένα συγκείμενα.


----------



## erenta (May 28, 2008)

Γενικά, όμως, από τους κύκλους των Ψ που γνωρίζω, λέμε είμαι στο πρωκτικό στάδιο, είμαι στο στοματικό στάδιο κλπ.

Τώρα σε υπότιτλους....τρέχα γύρευε -- "εδρικός τύπος"; κανείς δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα, αλλά λέμε
καλό βράδυ
ε


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Μα δεν αναφέρεται ο υπότιτλος (φαντάζομαι, αλλουνού είναι το ερώτημα) στη φροϊδική διάσταση (την οποία μεταφράζουμε «πρωκτικός τύπος» — έτσι θα τη μεταφράζαμε και σε υπότιτλο) αλλά στην καθημερινή περιγραφική κάποιου, με τρόπο που συνηθίζεται πολύ στα αγγλικά και καθόλου στα ελληνικά. Δες τα παραδείγματα με π.χ. He's so anal.


----------



## erenta (May 28, 2008)

Βάσει των ψυχοσεξουαλικών σταδίων του Freud, ο ενήλικας που βρίσκεται στο "πρωκτικό στάδιο" έχει τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:

Adult character: anally retentive (*rigid, overly organised, subservient to authority*) vs. anally expulsive (little self-control, disorganised, defiant, hostile).

Καλό το "κολλημένος" αλλά μάλον όχι τόσο εύστοχο.


----------



## erenta (May 28, 2008)

ψείρας λέω


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2008)

nickel said:


> [...] αλλά στην καθημερινή περιγραφική κάποιου, με τρόπο που συνηθίζεται πολύ στα αγγλικά και καθόλου στα ελληνικά. Δες τα παραδείγματα με π.χ. He's so anal.


"Είναι τόσο δυσκοίλιος." 

Νομίζω ότι το *υποχόνδριος* είναι επαρκέστατο για καθημερινή χρήση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2008)

Το "δυσκοίλιος" νομίζω ότι αποδίδει πολύ καλά αυτή την έννοια.


----------



## cythere (May 28, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζούλα και την Αλεξάνδρα.

Οι Γάλλοι χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη constipé για να δηλώσουν τον ξινό, υποχόνδριο άνθρωπο, αυτόν που δυσκολεύεται με το παραμικρό και υπεραναλύει τα πάντα.
Το δυσκοίλιος αποδίδει το anal με τη φροϊδική έννοια.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Καλημέρα κι ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το «δυσκοίλιος» γύρευα. Το γελοίο στην υπόθεση είναι ότι το είχα περασμένο στο προσωπικό μου γλωσσάρι, αλλά δεν μου έκοψε να το κοιτάξω. Δεν πειράζει, κέρδισα το «υποχόνδριος».


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ που είχατε προνοήσει ήδη να συμφωνήσετε μαζί μου (συμπεριλαμβάνοντας το "δυσκοίλιος" στο γλωσσάρι σας) προτού καν ερωτήσετε την ομήγυρη.  Συνεχίζουμε: Χρησιμοποιείτε καθόλου ετούτο 'δώ;

*τιτίζης* ο [titízis] O11 θηλ. *τιτίζα *[titíza] O25α *:* (μειωτ., προφ.) άνθρωπος σχολαστικά λεπτολόγος. [τουρκ. titiz _-ης· τιτίζ(ης) -α_]

Το τιτίζης δίνει *τιτιζιά* για την ονομασία της εν λόγω υπερβολής (λήμμα 988 στον Βοσταντζόγλου: Ιδιοτροπία).


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2008)

Πρώτη φορά ακούω το "τιτίζης" και "τιτιζιά".


----------



## cythere (May 28, 2008)

Κι εγώ πρώτη φορά. Τι μαθαίνουμε σ' αυτό το φόρουμ!


----------



## crystal (May 28, 2008)

Χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά εδώ. Την έλεγε η γιαγιά μου, τη λέω κι εγώ - είναι από αυτές που άκουγα στο χωριό και μου άρεσαν. 
Τις περισσότερες φορές, πάντως, αναφέρεται σ' αυτόν που είναι μανιακός με την καθαριότητα. Στο δικό μου περιβάλλον, τουλάχιστον.


----------

